

Jailbroken iPhones vulnerable to new virus - tjr
http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE5AM3T320091123?feedType=nl&feedName=ustechnology&sp=true

======
storborg
Wow, this article paints jailbreaking in a horrible light.

The vulnerable devices are phones where the owner has enabled remote ssh
access and left the root password as the default. There's a reason it's called
the "Duh" virus.

